# Physician Assistant



## dballard2004 (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm sure this question has been answered before on this forum, but I am unable to find an answer to my question.....

We  have a clinic staffed by a MD and a NP.  The MD is leaving at the first of the year and the organization is wanting to replace him with a PA.  My question is, can the PA work without physician supervison and bill?  What about Medicare?  Can they see Medicare patients without a physician supervising?


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 17, 2010)

All of our PA's have supervising MD's, even if they're not located at the same clinic all of the time. I really think that there's a requirement for this, with an exception for rural areas, but I could be making that up in my head. I'll dig around and see what I can find.


----------



## dballard2004 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 17, 2010)

Dawson,

I would recommend checking with your state law, also.

*NC*:

*Is on-site, physical presence of supervising physician required at all times the PA is practicing?* 

No. *However, PAs may not practice without a primary supervising physician in place*. Physician and PA teams must ensure that the PA's scope of practice is identified, that the delegation of medical tasks is appropriate to the skills of the supervising physician as well as the PA's competence level, and that the relationship of, and access to, each supervising physician is defined, and that the PA's performance evaluation process is established. 

http://www.ncmedboard.org/faqs/list...f_supervising_physician_required_at_all_times


----------



## dballard2004 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks Rebecca!  I owe you a bunch!


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Check it out....this is what you need, I believe:

http://law.justia.com/tennessee/codes/2010/title-63/chapter-19/part-1/63-19-107/

I just did a Google search for "physician assistant supervising physician requirements tn", and pulled up a BUNCH of pages...


----------



## dballard2004 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks so much Brandi!


----------



## ollielooya (Dec 17, 2010)

Dawn, you've probably been furnished with tons of information by now, but wanted to add an additional link (if you don't have it already).  I had to start at the beginning and this will furnish your state link concerning PA's rules and regulations from which you can move ahead to study the MCR rulings, incident to guidelines, and all other relevant issues.  Suzanne E. Byrum, CPC 

http://www.aapa.org/advocacy-and-pr...s/516-summaries-of-state-laws-and-regulations


----------



## ollielooya (Dec 17, 2010)

---sorry about the name slip, Dawson!!!


----------

